# Question



## dadakota (Mar 9, 2008)

How can I get the original post to be the first item on page 1 and all the responses to follow?


----------



## richtee (Mar 9, 2008)

It's under User  CP <control panel> in the top menu bar..thread display mode choice down about 1/2 way on page.


----------

